# vertical board pricing



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Just wondering what a average price range is for just finishing board that is hung vertical in a basement.... homeowner is hangin.. smooth finish..?? thanks..


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

homeowner is hangin. Quadriple it


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

boco said:


> homeowner is hangin. Quadriple it


But im askin what would u price?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

As much as you need to do it.:thumbup:


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

There is 30% more joints when it is hung vertical so charge a 1/3 more :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lrees said:


> Just wondering what a average price range is for just finishing board that is hung vertical in a basement.... homeowner is hangin.. smooth finish..?? thanks..


Wood studs?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

take care homowners are not best boarders


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Lloydnz said:


> There is 30% more joints when it is hung vertical so charge a 1/3 more :thumbsup:


Not necessarily, depends on the size of the job, length of walls etc etc. But still it's a basement! Around here a 30 sheet basement will have 30 beads. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

For taping vertical I charge 50% more, it helps persuade them into horizontal lining, if not then I make good money out of it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> For taping vertical I charge 50% more, it helps persuade them into horizontal lining, if not then I make good money out of it


I've yet to see it work. Look at the channel up top.


----------

